# Rose vs Conley...who is the better prospect?



## ChiSox (Jun 9, 2004)

I am from Chicago and I love Rose's game but I don't see a big difference between him and Conley. They both are great ball handlers, extremely quick, very athletic and not very good outside shooters. I see them both being impact players. What do you think?


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

While Conley is a very good athlete, he can't take full advantage of it (yet) because he isn't strong or tall enough to finish in traffic or at the rim and is vulnerable on the defensive end. Some of those attributes like strength and body control can and will improve with more experience and his he matures, others like height obviously won't. Rose on the other hand is taller and has a better wingspan, plus he is stronger and athletically only very few players compare, even in the NBA. Their basketball skills are developed similarly, the major difference are the physical attributes. 

I think Conley at his peak can be a Tier 2 PG while I expect Rose to be among the elite points in the league with a chance to become the best in a best case scenario.


----------



## Jayps15 (Jul 21, 2007)

dbl post


----------



## Jayps15 (Jul 21, 2007)

They're both elite athletes with questionable outside shots(and FT%) coming into the league, I believe Conley was the better decision maker/distributor coming out of OSU but that Rose is actually less of a pass 1st PG and will likely always have the lead in PPG to Conley's impressive APG and A/TO ratio. I think in college Conley was the better defender, but with his lack of size Rose should be the better defender at the pro level if he can harness his potential and focus on that side of the ball. 

I think it's a lot closer than some are expecting but after Conley's sort of disappointing(injuries didn't help) year in the pros, you have to give Rose the benefit of the unknown/potential.


----------



## KG4MVP2 (Jul 28, 2003)

i believe rose is more athletic then conley and a better overall player. someone who can make more things happen


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

They are both similar players but they do have their differences. Conley was a beter pure PG coming out of college. His passing ability helped lead that OSU team to the final 4. His problem lies in his size and still rather skinny frame. Rose has a much more ready NBA frame and is much better finishing around the basket which is the advantage he will always hold over Conley. Conley needs to get bigger and get a much better jumpshot if he wants to be a significant contributor on the NBA level (his ball-handling and passing ability are really good right now). Rose needs a jumpshot and to slightly improve his court vision. Rose is the better prospect because he does everything Conley did but he is 2-3" taller, he has a much better frame, and because of this he will be able to play better defense, finish better around the rim, etc.


----------



## ChiSox (Jun 9, 2004)

Rose is about two inches taller than Conley. Conley actually out jumps Rose. I believe they have similar quickness. Rose weighs 20 pounds more than Conley. I believe Conley is a better passer and Rose is a better scorer and is stronger. I believe they are close in ability. 

If Rose was in last years draft, he would have been picked, 3rd or 4th. Conley was a disappointment last year because of injuries and lack of opportunities. If you give him some minutes, he will put up good numbers.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

They are pretty darn close in my opinion, which is to say they aren't that special. They might make an all-star team or two, but franchise players hell to the no.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

croco said:


> I think Conley at his peak can be a Tier 2 PG while I expect Rose to be among the elite points in the league with a chance to become the best in a best case scenario.


Chris Paul and Deron Williams are in their own tier. No, Rose isn't going to get an invitation to the party.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

If Rose isn't a lot better than Conley there are going to be a lot of very disappointed people in CHicagnly real difference in them is that Rose will probably be a better finisher.Frankly I don't think either of them are particularly gifted passers.I have no real idea why noone can talk about Rose without mentioning Deron Williams and Chris Paul.Those guys are gifted passers and that's why they make such big impacts.Rose resembles Williams physically,but the skills just aren't there at this point.


----------



## SlamJam (Nov 27, 2004)

i think rose is being overrated but i'd take him over conley.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

ChiSox said:


> Rose is about two inches taller than Conley. Conley actually out jumps Rose. I believe they have similar quickness. Rose weighs 20 pounds more than Conley. I believe Conley is a better passer and Rose is a better scorer and is stronger. I believe they are close in ability.
> 
> If Rose was in last years draft, he would have been picked, 3rd or 4th. Conley was a disappointment last year because of injuries and lack of opportunities. If you give him some minutes, he will put up good numbers.


You are putting too much stock in the combine numbers if you believe that Conley would outjump Rose.


----------



## Onions Baby (Mar 12, 2007)

Rose by a mile. He's physically intimidating and scoring is more natural (and easier) for him due to his feel for the game and frame. I love the bigger, stronger points as opposed to the smaller guys too and Rose has that aspect on Conley.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

ehmunro said:


> Chris Paul and Deron Williams are in their own tier. No, Rose isn't going to get an invitation to the party.


How do you know that ? Noone thought three years ago that Paul and Williams were going were going to be the two best point guards in the league come 2008. He is only getting compared to those two because he has a high ceiling and they are young too. All three of them play a different style, it's not like Williams and Paul resemble each other all that much other than being great point guards.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

croco said:


> You are putting too much stock in the combine numbers if you believe that Conley would outjump Rose.


Why do you say that? Conley's dad was an Olympic gold medal triple jumper. The kid can get up, he just played more a play maker role at OSU and wasn't allowed to utilize his jumping ability. I think Conley having more explosive jumping abilities isn't a completely bogus assertion.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

the only reason everyone wasn't saying that Paul would do what he's done is that they thought he was too small.Other than being 5'11" he proved everything he could possibly prove in college and against vastly superior competition to what's found in CUSA.Everyone looked at the evidence and looked for a reason not to believe it.The opposite is happening with Rose,which doesn't mean that he's not likely to have as big an impact as anyone in this draft.


There's little to no reason to believe that he'll be as good as people are hyping him to be because he hasn't demonstrated the skills that this requires.He's basically proven that he could be Tony Parker thus far.He has shown none of the skills it requires to be better.Firstly a great point guard needs to be able to run a team and memphis was a team that relied on superior talent to win.Their entire system was to run fast and jump high.Rose can go past college players,especially if they're from Houston or UAB...Good for him.Basically that's the only skill he's shown us this far.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Diable said:


> the only reason everyone wasn't saying that Paul would do what he's done is that they thought he was too small.Other than being 5'11" he proved everything he could possibly prove in college and against vastly superior competition to what's found in CUSA.Everyone looked at the evidence and looked for a reason not to believe it.The opposite is happening with Rose,which doesn't mean that he's not likely to have as big an impact as anyone in this draft.There's little to no reason to believe that he'll be as good as people are hyping him to be because he hasn't demonstrated the skills that this requires.He's basically proven that he could be Tony Parker thus far.He has shown none of the skills it requires to be better.


Parker is a top 5 PG in the league. If Rose turns out to be at Parkers level I'm sure either the Bulls or Heat won't be disappointed. 

Rose did just fine against teams outside of CUSA. I saw him demonstrating great skills for a freshman point guard. He had no learning curve, as his season progressed he got better.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

zagsfan20 said:


> Why do you say that? Conley's dad was an Olympic gold medal triple jumper. The kid can get up, he just played more a play maker role at OSU and wasn't allowed to utilize his jumping ability. I think Conley having more explosive jumping abilities isn't a completely bogus assertion.


Triple jump is not high jump. And why do you bring up his father to back up a comparison ? He was arguably more athletic than his son and had more hops than Mike Jr. Anyway, I said he can't use all of his athleticism because he isn't tall or strong enough and I don't see how you could possible argue that.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

croco said:


> Triple jump is not high jump. And why do you bring up his father to back up a comparison ? He was arguably more athletic than his son and had more hops than Mike Jr. Anyway, I said he can't use all of his athleticism because he isn't tall or strong enough and I don't see how you could possible argue that.


Triple jump is using the same muscles that you would be using for a high jump. I bring up his dad because of the obvious genetics. Its not too hard to understand that an athlete, generally produces athletic kids. My dad wrestled in college, I wrestled as well. I was a natural at it as a young kid before my dad even got me into it and I wrestled throughout high school and was pretty good at it. My brothers are good wrestlers as well. 

Darren Collison's parents were both elite runners. He's pretty damn fast as well. Its just the way it is, I'm surprised its such a profound concept to you.

You said, "You are putting too much stock in the combine numbers if you believe that Conley would outjump Rose." So not only does it show that he can jump in the combine numbers, but he also has pretty good genetic makeup.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Diable said:


> the only reason everyone wasn't saying that Paul would do what he's done is that they thought he was too small.Other than being 5'11" he proved everything he could possibly prove in college and against vastly superior competition to what's found in CUSA.Everyone looked at the evidence and looked for a reason not to believe it.The opposite is happening with Rose,which doesn't mean that he's not likely to have as big an impact as anyone in this draft.
> 
> 
> There's little to no reason to believe that he'll be as good as people are hyping him to be because he hasn't demonstrated the skills that this requires.He's basically proven that he could be Tony Parker thus far.He has shown none of the skills it requires to be better.Firstly a great point guard needs to be able to run a team and memphis was a team that relied on superior talent to win.Their entire system was to run fast and jump high.Rose can go past college players,especially if they're from Houston or UAB...Good for him.Basically that's the only skill he's shown us this far.


Well, I didn't know that Kansas, UCLA, Michigan State and Texas are in CUSA. He has put up better numbers against those teams than weaker competition and improved throughout the year. I mean even Coach K acknowledged recently that he was one of the best players in college at the end of last season and arguably the second best in the NCAA tourney. 

It's true that Memphis relied on their superior talent to win, but as does every team. Your individual stats will suffer if you are on a great college team and blow out most opponents.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

zagsfan20 said:


> Triple jump is using the same muscles that you would be using for a high jump. I bring up his dad because of the obvious genetics. Its not too hard to understand that an athlete, generally produces athletic kids. My dad wrestled in college, I wrestled as well. I was a natural at it as a young kid before my dad even got me into it and I wrestled throughout high school and was pretty good at it. My brothers are good wrestlers as well.
> 
> Darren Collison's parents were both elite runners. He's pretty damn fast as well. Its just the way it is, I'm surprised its such a profound concept to you.
> 
> You said, "You are putting too much stock in the combine numbers if you believe that Conley would outjump Rose." So not only does it show that he can jump in the combine numbers, but he also has pretty good genetic makeup.


I don't understand your beef. Conley is a great athlete, there is no doubt and I'm very familiar with track and field. Nate Robinson has a ridiculous vertical leap, yet he can't use it to full advantage in the NBA because he is too short. It's the same with Conley who might be a better high jumper, long jumper and triple jumper than Rose, but not a better athlete on the basketball court.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

croco said:


> I don't understand your beef. Conley is a great athlete, there is no doubt and I'm very familiar with track and field. Nate Robinson has a ridiculous vertical leap, yet he can't use it to full advantage in the NBA because he is too short. It's the same with Conley who might be a better high jumper, long jumper and triple jumper than Rose, but not a better athlete on the basketball court.


Heck,I think Steve Nash is a better athlete than a lot of the point guards in the league who can dunk on people. There is much more that goes into being an athlete than jumping. But, your argument was that Conley couldn't outjump Rose. Jumping is the subject that you brought up, not overall athleticism. The point I'm trying to make is that it is not far fetched to think that Conley can't jump as high as Rose.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

I love Rose's size.

I like Conley's quickness.

I say tie.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

zagsfan20 said:


> Heck,I think Steve Nash is a better athlete than a lot of the point guards in the league who can dunk on people. There is much more that goes into being an athlete than jumping. But, your argument was that Conley couldn't outjump Rose. Jumping is the subject that you brought up, not overall athleticism. The point I'm trying to make is that it is not far fetched to think that Conley can't jump as high as Rose.


I think we just missed each others point in that case. If there was a scale of how much of your overall or allround athleticism a player can use in the NBA, Rose would beat Conley opposed to an individual sport like T&F without opponents trying to stop you. As for Nash, he is certainly a very good athlete and has terrific body control which is a very underrated part of athleticism because it acquires also the mental aspect.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I was wrong. Conley is mediocre and Rose is a franchise point [provided his knee tendinitis doesn't be come a problem].


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Barring injury, this is a first-round KO for Derrick Rose.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

So far this is looking like a no contest.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

This is awesomely simple for me: Conley is a solid starter, Rose is a star. I'm not sure Mike is superior to Derrick in any one category, matter of fact.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

Haha, so early to judge. I don't think it will end up the KO everyone thinks at this point. I still think Conley is going to be a multiple time All Star and lead a team to a NBA title.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Not seeing it X. Not seeing it at all.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

HKF said:


> Not seeing it X. Not seeing it at all.


I know hw it looks right now. I just think he has enough grit, talent and determination to work himelf out of the hole he has worked himself into right now.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

MemphisX said:


> Haha, so early to judge. I don't think it will end up the KO everyone thinks at this point. I still think Conley is going to be a multiple time All Star and lead a team to a NBA title.


Gutsy call here X. I gotta agree with HKF. However if it does come true I will be the first one in here to eat my share of crow.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

MemphisX said:


> Haha, so early to judge. I don't think it will end up the KO everyone thinks at this point. I still think Conley is going to be a multiple time All Star and lead a team to a NBA title.


Well, I'd put Rose at about a 20-1 favorite so far:

Conley rookie season: 9.4ppg, 4.2apg on a 'bad' team.
Conley sophomore season (10 games in): 5.5ppg, 3.8apg on a still 'bad' team. You could attribute that to the addition of Mayo, but if he's a stud, it's hard to defend those numbers.

Rose rookie season (10 games in): 18.4ppg (I would bet Conley fails to reach 15ppg for a season his entire career), 5.3apg on a 'mediocre' team. He's also been playing with Gordon, Hinrich, and Hughes in the backcourt.

Derrick's bigger, at least as athletic (probably more), and a year younger than Mike. Unless Conley develops Nash-like court awareness, I'm not sure how he really competes here. They're both really young, but I'd say Mike's already a ways behind.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

RebelSun said:


> Well, I'd put Rose at about a 20-1 favorite so far:
> 
> Conley rookie season: 9.4ppg, 4.2apg on a 'bad' team.
> Conley sophomore season (10 games in): 5.5ppg, 3.8apg on a still 'bad' team. You could attribute that to the addition of Mayo, but if he's a stud, it's hard to defend those numbers.
> ...


Big difference in how their offenses are designed. Plus the difference in experience level of their teammates is great. Rose is in the starting lineup with established, playoff tested veterans. Conley is in the starting lineup with everyone on their rookie contracts.


----------



## Nu_Omega (Nov 27, 2006)

Conley is being owned at the moment based on direct comparison but i would love to see him step up and elevate his game.

Team-wise Memphis looks good with Mayo,Gay and Gasol as the vanguard, Conley will probably have a hard time being even the 2nd option. Guess things will work out better for him if he's somewhere else?


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Rose will always win this argument, but Conley needs to be traded.


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

Conley >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Rose. My Aunt Rose that is.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

HKF said:


> I was wrong. Conley is mediocre and Rose is a franchise point [provided his knee tendinitis doesn't be come a problem].


That takes serious balls. You get rep for that.



MemphisX said:


> Haha, so early to judge. I don't think it will end up the KO everyone thinks at this point. I still think Conley is going to be a multiple time All Star and lead a team to a NBA title.


In the same Conference as Kobe, Roy, Paul, and Deron? MULTIPLE AS appearances?



HKF said:


> Not seeing it X. Not seeing it at all.


I agree.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

MemphisX said:


> Big difference in how their offenses are designed. Plus the difference in experience level of their teammates is great. Rose is in the starting lineup with established, playoff tested veterans. Conley is in the starting lineup with everyone on their rookie contracts.


Uhh....that's a bit of an overstatement as far as experience goes. 

Gordon is still on his rookie contract.
Deng is still on his rookie contract.
Noah is still on his rookie contract.
Tyrus is still on his rookie contract.
Nocioni, if he were a 1st rounder, would still be on his rookie contract.
Thabo is still on his rookie contract.
Aaron Gray is on his rookie contract.
And of Course, Rose is a rookie.

That's 8 of the 10 rotational players still on their rookie contracts. And then Gooden, who is still fairly young and mediocre to boot, and hughes, who has been largely non-existent, and is still young also.

This "Dearth of experience" that chicago has isn't adding up.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

The Krakken said:


> Uhh....that's a bit of an overstatement as far as experience goes.
> 
> Gordon is still on his rookie contract.
> Deng is still on his rookie contract.
> ...


Memphis is playing with the youngest starting lineup in NBA history. You are not going to win that argument. Yes there is a VAST difference in the experience levels of each starting lineup.

Deng is not on his rookie deal. Gordon shouldn't be. Hinrich is not on his rookie deal. Drew Gooden either. And Nocioni is 29 years old. The only other young players he is playing with are Tyrus and Noah.

Now, I am not crazy. There is a reason why Rose went #1 and Conley went #4. There is a gap but it won't be as large as it seems now when they hit their prime.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

MemphisX said:


> Memphis is playing with the youngest starting lineup in NBA history. You are not going to win that argument. Yes there is a VAST difference in the experience levels of each starting lineup.


A team is more than it's starting lineup. Way to re-frame the argument. By the same argument, every minute played by the rotational players with Conley shouldn't count. If they score, those points shouldn't count, since only the starting 5 counts when factoring who's a rookie and who isn't. Deal?eace:

And what TEAM OF VETS is in The bulls starting lineup. Deng is only a year older than Gay. Hinrich and Hughes have bene injured, or not played very much. Gooden has been injured for stretches. And to say its all about the Starters is a bit disingenous when Lowry, Conley, Milicic, and Ross all get significant minutes. By that logic, you couldn't include Ben Gordon in any discussion about Hinrich last year, since he didn't start.



> Deng is not on his rookie deal.


Yes he is. His new deal doesn't kick in until 2009-2010. He's still on his rookie deal through this season. And he was 19 when he was drafted. Hardly over the hill.



> Gordon shouldn't be.


See above. They were drafted the same time. Gordon was what, 20? 21? When he was drafted?



> Hinrich is not on his rookie deal.


Agree here. But he's injured so including him as a part of Rose's success, when he's played very little to no time at all with him (and may not) is ridiculous.



> Drew Gooden either.


He's been injured and hasn't played very well, when he wasn't. So using him as a justification for "adjusting the curve" against Rose doesn't fly. And I never said he was on his rookie deal.



> And Nocioni is 29 years old. The only other young players he is playing with are Tyrus and Noah.


Hmm......when did 23-25 become old?

Rose is 20
Ben is 25.
Thabo is 24.
Deng is 23. 
Gray just turned 23.
Noah is 23.
Tyrus is 22.
Hinrich, at 26 is one of the oldest players on the team (along with hughes, gooden, and nocioni). Its interesting that all the vets you use to justify Rose playing with an older team have been injured, except nocioni, who still has only been in the league 4 years.)



Contrast that with Memphis top 8 or 9 players.

Mayo is 21.
Gay is 22 (barely younger than Deng).
Gasol is 23
Warrick is 26
Arthur is 20.
Lowry is 22.
Ross is 27 (and I might add, has played more minutes than Hinrich AND Hughes)
Darko is 23.

Yes, you guys are younger. But we are talking a matter of a year, here and a year there...not 3-5 years, and certainly not 10. 

They aren't as young as Memphis, but they aren't NEARLY as "old and veteran" as you'd like to make them out to be.



> Now, I am not crazy. There is a reason why Rose went #1 and Conley went #4. There is a gap but it won't be as large as it seems now when they hit their prime.


You may be right. I think you are wrong, but we'll see.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

If Rose stays healthy, I think he'll be the best PG in the league. He'll put up Stephon Marbury type numbers in his prime.


----------



## dholmes (Nov 27, 2008)

o.iatlhawksfan said:


> If Rose stays healthy, I think he'll be the best PG in the league. He'll put up Stephon Marbury type numbers in his prime.


Not if Ben Gordon, Larry Hughes, and Vinny Del ***** have anything to do with it.


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

o.iatlhawksfan said:


> If Rose stays healthy, I think he'll be the best PG in the league. He'll put up Stephon Marbury type numbers in his prime.


Lol What? I'll take Chris Paul or Deron Williams over a prime Marbury any day.


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

DienerTime said:


> Lol What? I'll take Chris Paul or Deron Williams over a prime Marbury any day.


He said stephon marbury type numbers, not stephon marbury type impact.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

I'm not even seeing how this is a question, it's Rose all day everyday.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

VanillaPrice said:


> I'm not even seeing how this is a question, it's Rose all day everyday.


I'd take my Aunt Rose over Mike Conley right now.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Chris Quinn for Mike Conley? :cheers:


----------



## jman23 (Aug 13, 2007)

Rose All Day!!!


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

Starting tonight, Mike Conley begins to make me look good.

I expect 14/7/4 from him over the last 39 games.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

Christ I thought this was a BallScientist post for a sec.

Rose hands down is better than Conley now, and definitely has more upside.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

MemphisX said:


> Starting tonight, Mike Conley begins to make me look good.
> 
> I expect 14/7/4 from him over the last 39 games.



You wanna make that starting next game? He was terrible tonight.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

Here comes Conley....so much abuse I had to take. He looks like a different player now. Almost had a triple double tonight. Shooting 40% from long range. With Lowry hurt, he should really establish himself.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

MemphisX said:


> Here comes Conley....so much abuse I had to take. He looks like a different player now. Almost had a triple double tonight. Shooting 40% from long range. With Lowry hurt, he should really establish himself.


He's still not in Rose's class.


----------



## mo76 (Jun 13, 2003)

Rose is more dynamic off the dribble, way bigger, more "tough", (and more hops )

Conely looked good last night though against the raptors. Hope he keeps it up.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

The Krakken said:


> He's still not in Rose's class.


We will see. I have never said he will be better, I just think they are more comparable then most think right now.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

I disagree. Vehemently. That said, I just keep posting about it to bust your chops. 

FWIW--the only thing they have in common from my perspective is a spotty jumpshot. But even in that regard, Rose's is better.

Other than that, ROse is bigger, stronger, faster, tougher, more athletic, etc.......etc......etc.......


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

Rose is better than Conley in every way, Conley just rode Oden's coattails into a high draft position.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

Well, Conley is quicker, a better ball handler, runs offenses better, and he can actually shoot.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

MemphisX said:


> Well, Conley is quicker, a better ball handler, runs offenses better, and he can actually shoot.


I'm not sure I agree with any of that. Conley is a better shooter at this point, but that is really not saying much since neither is particularly good at it.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

croco said:


> I'm not sure I agree with any of that. Conley is a better shooter at this point, but that is really not saying much since neither is particularly good at it.


Me either. Rose's A/To ratio is VERY good for a rookie PG (who also happens to be 20). Better than Conley's last year.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

MemphisX said:


> Well, Conley is quicker, a better ball handler, runs offenses better, and he can actually shoot.


Conley is not quicker than Rose!


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

KennethTo said:


> Conley just rode Oden's coattails into a high draft position.


What? Did you watch Conley play at Ohio State? Conley was just as important as Oden was to OSU's success during that championship game run. Just look at how average OSU has been since Conley has left. They no longer have a PG who could go one on one and create shots for others like Conley could. Losing Oden hurt too, but saying Conley just rode Oden's coattails into a high draft position is false. Conley was the best player for OSU in that torunament besides Oden's performance in the title game.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

bball2223 said:


> What? Did you watch Conley play at Ohio State? Conley was just as important as Oden was to OSU's success during that championship game run. Just look at how average OSU has been since Conley has left. They no longer have a PG who could go one on one and create shots for others like Conley could. Losing Oden hurt too, but saying Conley just rode Oden's coattails into a high draft position is false. Conley was the best player for OSU in that torunament besides Oden's performance in the title game.



This is true.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

Anybody who thinks that Conley was OSU's best player in that tournament wasn't paying attention. Oden's +/- for the tournament was far and away the best of any player in the entire tournament and I believe better than any player in any tournament since. Furthermore, the Florida game actually lowered his +/-. People think Conley was more important because of that 5 minutes against Xavier once Oden had fouled out...nevermind the rest of the games where OSU was a completely different team with Oden on the court...

And Conley quicker than Rose? A better shooter? Can I visit that fantasy camp sometime?

Conley might be marginally quicker on a track, but on a basketball court "quickness" must be put in the context of a tangible value. And in that context, the aren't even on the same level. 

As for shooting, somebody obviously hasn't been watching Rose play much. He doesn't have the range, but his mid-range jumper is absolutely deadly. He's easily a better shooter than Conley.

I'd say they are similar in terms of their floor general skills. Both have excellent court vision and look to set their teammates up first...


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Jonathan Watters said:


> Anybody who thinks that Conley was OSU's best player in that tournament wasn't paying attention. Oden's +/- for the tournament was far and away the best of any player in the entire tournament and I believe better than any player in any tournament since. Furthermore, the Florida game actually lowered his +/-. People think Conley was more important because of that 5 minutes against Xavier once Oden had fouled out...nevermind the rest of the games where OSU was a completely different team with Oden on the court...



Conley ran that team like an NBA vet. He took care of the ball, got into the lane almost at will, and distributed the ball to the right players at the right times. He also played very good defense and hit key shots. That team with Butler, or Lewis running the Point wouldn't have made it to the championship game.


----------



## Merk (May 24, 2006)

How is this a thread? You poll all the NBA GM's i'd bet there isnt a single one that would take Conley over Rose


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

bball2223 said:


> Conley ran that team like an NBA vet. He took care of the ball, got into the lane almost at will, and distributed the ball to the right players at the right times. He also played very good defense and hit key shots. That team with Butler, or Lewis running the Point wouldn't have made it to the championship game.


I agree with everything you said. 

That still doesn't mean he was more important than Oden, which is all I was taking issue with...


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Conley's February averages: 14.7 points, 5.3 rebounds, 6.1 assists. 

It's only nine games, but he's shown enough positives under Hollins that I'm beginning to get at least a little excited about his future. Makes me think that if Iavaroni wasn't standing up the whole game calling plays, he'd still be the coach.


----------



## Peg Leg Greg (Feb 25, 2009)

Jonathan Watters said:


> Anybody who thinks that Conley was OSU's best player in that tournament wasn't paying attention. Oden's +/- for the tournament was far and away the best of any player in the entire tournament and I believe better than any player in any tournament since. Furthermore, the Florida game actually lowered his +/-. People think Conley was more important because of that 5 minutes against Xavier once Oden had fouled out...nevermind the rest of the games where OSU was a completely different team with Oden on the court...
> 
> And Conley quicker than Rose? A better shooter? Can I visit that fantasy camp sometime?
> 
> ...


YEP


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Cinco de Mayo said:


> Conley's February averages: 14.7 points, 5.3 rebounds, 6.1 assists.
> 
> It's only nine games, but he's shown enough positives under Hollins that I'm beginning to get at least a little excited about his future. Makes me think that if Iavaroni wasn't standing up the whole game calling plays, he'd still be the coach.


Conley has been not just good, but dare I say dominant, lately. He's been terrific.

Iavaroni screwed that up royally.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

Jonathan Watters said:


> And Conley quicker than Rose? *A better shooter?* Can I visit that fantasy camp sometime?
> 
> Conley might be marginally quicker on a track, but on a basketball court "quickness" must be put in the context of a tangible value. And in that context, the aren't even on the same level.
> 
> ...


Conley up to 44/41/82 % for the season.

Can't wait to see him vs. Sessions tonight.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Jonathan Watters said:


> And Conley quicker than Rose? *A better shooter? *Can I visit that fantasy camp sometime?


Also, Conley is shooting 44.0 percent from three (74-of-168 3FG) since Nov. 22.

Per 82games, Conley shoots jumpers at a much higher clip this season than does Rose.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

Rose is still better. Even as a rookie. Its scary how good he's going to be next season, with actual fouls called against people who bump him, an improved jumper, and the extra work in with his teammates.


----------



## mo76 (Jun 13, 2003)

Hey, this works for any PG
like, how is rose a better prospect than;
devin harris?
ramon sessions?
rajon rando?
mo williams?
delonte west?
ect........


----------

